# [Gelöst] Monitor Blaustich - Farbfehler



## TheIPons (27. Juni 2016)

*[Gelöst] Monitor Blaustich - Farbfehler*

Hey alle zusammen!

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Monitor (BenQ G2412HD) geschenkt bekommen und habe ihn als 2. Monitor, per Adapterkabel HDMI auf DVI, an meinen Rechner angeschlossen.
Mein 1. Monitor ist ein Samsung S24D390HL (Anschluss per HDMI) und beide sind an die R9380X (1xHDMI, 2xDVI) angeschlossen. 

Bei meinem Samsung Monitor ist das Bild super, aber bei dem BenQ G2412HD ist ein deutlicher Blaustich zu sehen.
Ich habe schon versucht ihn direkt per HDMI anzuschließen, aber auch dann tritt das gleiche Problem auf. 
Auch habe ich versucht im Menu des Monitors Einstellung zu finden, um das Bild ordentlich einzustellen, aber nichts scheint zu helfen.

Der Monitor wurde mir von meinem Onkel überlassen, da er umzieht und es waren weder das original Netzkabel, noch ein HDMI Kabel vorhanden.
Daher habe ich flott auf Amazon das Adapterkabel von AmazonBasics und ein Kabel für Kaltgeräte von fitTek nachgekauft. 

Ich frage mich nun, woher der Blaustich kommen kann und vor allem, wie ich ihn wieder loswerde.

Natürlich freue ich mich über jede Rückmeldung und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus! 

Grüße!

EDIT: Beim Start erscheint das ''BenQ'' Symbol in sehr reinem weiß. Ich denke also, dass es evtl. am Netzkabel liegt, da ich ja schon ein HDMI - DVI Adapterkabel und ein HDMI Kabel ausprobiert habe und der Farbstich in beiden Fällen noch vorhanden ist.

EDIT2: Hab's gelöst. Musste im AMD CCC das Pixelformat auf 4;4;4 FullRGB stellen.


----------

